# Unikon clock for sale



## headison (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi, I have 2 unikon clocks for sale, both come with antenna, cables, power cord, and cube. Everything you need!

Willing to sell separately or together, posting here before they go to an auction.

Not sure what they are going for now days, so send me an offer or please let me know if you know what they sell for.

Thanks


----------



## Txfireman (Sep 12, 2018)

Can you send me some pics of the units via private message or post them here?


----------



## headison (Apr 15, 2016)

Thought I did, my bad here they are


----------



## Fernado (Jan 3, 2022)

headison said:


> Hi, I have 2 unikon clocks for sale, both come with antenna, cables, power cord, and cube. Everything you need!
> 
> Willing to sell separately or together, posting here before they go to an auction.
> 
> ...


Hi there still available how much you asking for the one is completed on the picture 
206 3595278 you may txt me 


headison said:


> Hi, I have 2 unikon clocks for sale, both come with antenna, cables, power cord, and cube. Everything you need!
> 
> Willing to sell separately or together, posting here before they go to an auction.
> 
> ...


for the one is complete on the pictures how much you asking ?$ txt Meir replay tks 
At. 206 3595278


----------



## Marthasloft (Dec 28, 2015)

headison said:


> Hi, I have 2 unikon clocks for sale, both come with antenna, cables, power cord, and cube. Everything you need!
> 
> Willing to sell separately or together, posting here before they go to an auction.
> 
> ...


Did you sell them?


----------



## Marthasloft (Dec 28, 2015)

Marthasloft said:


> Did you sell them?


[email protected]


----------



## gvalentinlopez4 (1 mo ago)

Hello do you have any for sale?


----------

